# Dog runs when i pick her up



## thelonewolf (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm trying to figure why my dog will run away when I try to pick her up. She is a friendly dog and seems very happy to come to me (her tail will be wagging and she makes little crying sounds) when I get home and lay down, but when I go to pick her up (I like her to sleep in the bed with me) she will put her tail between her legs and walk out of range and walk in circles and wont let me pick her up unless I corner her. She's a small chihuahua about 6 months old and my other chihuahua does this too and I've had her for over 10 years and haven't once struck either of them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Most dogs really, really do not like being picked up. It simply doesn't feel very secure to them, even when they're small. It's important for them to be able to be picked up, for sure, but honestly? I don't pick even my littlest up unless it's a have to situation. There's a set of stairs by my bed (plastic pet ones) and I let her come up on her own. Everyone's happier that way.


----------



## thelonewolf (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a good idea only there's really no room for that in my small room. Usually i just give up and she will either jump up or eventually let me pick her up (only after several hours of putting two paws up on the side of the bed followed by me putting a hand near her or actually trying to grab her followed by her steping back and doing a little cirlce, making little sounds of aggravation and then tucking her tail and then wagging it again and repeating the whole process lol this actually goes on for a while)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Little dogs are little. Everything is scary, especially heights.

The steps don't take up that much space. Depending on how high the bed is, you could even get a small step stool for them to use so that they're not leaping off the bed to the floor.


----------



## thelonewolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Yea and my size probably doesnt make it any better either. I am tall 6'3" and have large hands.I imagine my hands are nearly the size of her entire body so i can only imagine a hand the size me picking me up lol. But i don't think you understand just how little space is in here. I can barely walk through my self and all thats in here is my bed and some dressers for my clothes and my computer desk there's not even any clutter.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

" ... if it's THEIR CHOICE to come and jump into your arms and it's a fun trick ... "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXdpTMV7R9c


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of small dogs will shirk away if you bend over them to pick them up. Best thing is to create a positive association with your hands coming towards them 

I got Meeko used to my hands by holding my hand out, and rewarding him for coming to investigate. After that I touched him gently when he investigated, and then rewarded him for letting me. Once he got used to that, I put my hand out and I let him choose to lean into me, and rewarded him for that. Now when he sees my hands outstretched, he will come running and lean into my hands to let me pick him up. He even "helps" me pick him up by giving himself a little jump with his hind legs lol!

Another option is to call the dog over to you and have them learn to jump into your lap/arms so you can carry them


----------

